

Comcast is now hijacking 404s - Dilpil
http://www.comcastvoices.com/2009/07/domain-helper-service-here-to-help-you.html

======
duskwuff
I think you mean "hijacking NXDOMAINs". Hijacking 404s would be considerably
more intrusive.

~~~
jacquesm
True enough, that's exactly what it is.

That said, I see this as 'testing the waters', if they get away with it it is
only a matter of time before deeper packet inspection will be added to the
list and 404 redirection might at some point be done. It needs to stop here,
comcast needs to be shown where the line is.

~~~
kungfooey
Unfortunately, many other companies are already doing this (Time
Warner/Earthlink/Road Runner). Comcast is just following a growing trend.

